# foam tank divider



## nothing (Apr 3, 2014)

So i got 2 inch foam from home depot to make back drops for my tanks and i decided to try and split a 10 gallon for my male and female rose hair. Every worked good for about a week. Then the female started chewing threw the divider to get to the other side. Ive never seen this behavor before. Is that normal?

Another thing. I decided to take her out as i didnt want -1 spider. And after 2 weeks i tried again figuring she would have forgotten about it. But to my amazement, she went directly to the spot she was chewing and went to town again! Do tarantulas really have this kind of memory? The spot she was chewing was all the way in the top corner so she didnt just stumble upon it again.


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't know about memory, per se, but she probably had laid down previous 'tracking' lines which led her back to the same spot.  Also, most animals tend to take the path of least resistance.  Even if you had cleaned all webbing away, if she desired to go through to the other side, she would find the easiest spot to do so.

Foam is not a deterrent for tarantulas who are capable of chewing through metal screen and acrylic if they so chose.


----------



## awiec (Apr 3, 2014)

You are better of just getting some plexi-glass, I know home depot will cut it to size for you. Then you can secure it with caulk or something similar, I'm pretty sure its T safe. You can try a hot glue gun but I've had limited success in using that but it hasn't seem to hurt any of my T's as of yet.


----------



## nothing (Apr 3, 2014)

Ya i think im gonna go the plexi glass route. Any idea if they would be bothered by eachother? Should i try sticking eco earth to it so they cant see eachother?


----------



## skippydude (Apr 3, 2014)

I made a two story set up for my King Baboon with Styrofoam as the upper floor.
 Then cut a hole for access to the lower floor, after which the T covered it up with coco coir and chewed its own entrance through the Styrofoam at the other end of the enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 3, 2014)

skippydude said:


> I made a two story set up for my King Baboon with Styrofoam as the upper floor.
> Then cut a hole for access to the lower floor, after which the T covered it up with coco coir and chewed its own entrance through the Styrofoam at the other end of the enclosure


P. muticus are notorious for chewing through just about anything.


----------



## awiec (Apr 3, 2014)

nothing said:


> Ya i think im gonna go the plexi glass route. Any idea if they would be bothered by eachother? Should i try sticking eco earth to it so they cant see eachother?


T's and many true spiders have very poor vision, they can tell light and dark, thats about it. They use vibrations to guide them around, hence why its so easy to have a T walk right off your hand and fall to its death. I have a 5.5 gallon divided into 3 enclosures and none of the 3 T's seem to be upset by the others presence. Now if the male decides to drum thats a whole different story but it could be a safe way to gauge the female's reaction as she can't hurt him through the glass.


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Apr 6, 2014)

Do not split a tank. Unless communal T's prefer a bit of space because as stated they live on vibrations over sight. 

Also are you covering that expanding foam with something or is it bare in the tank?


----------

